# Easiest and least time-consuming pour-over?



## 51degreesnorth (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, what do you think is the easiest and least time-consuming pour-over option? Does it produce a good tasting brew?

Thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Brewista smart steeping brewer used as a drip brewer, rather than immersion.

You can use a regular kettle, better if it takes 250-300ml as a minimum boil. Then you can weigh water into the kettle for a quicker pour.

Once dialled in with the grind & using consistent brew weights, you can do 1 mug brews with a bloom & then the rest of the water straight in.

I brew at 14.5g to 250g water, 30g 90s bloom, open valve, rest of the water straight in with a quick spiral pour & let drip out. Not fussy over brew time.

No real way to avoid weighing if you want consistency, as well as a little dial in to start with. Slightly bigger brews will allow a coarser grind (light Yirgs can choke, just give a quick tug at the edge of the paper if the brewer fails to drain when all the water is in).


----------



## 51degreesnorth (Jun 28, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Brewista smart steeping brewer used as a drip brewer, rather than immersion.
> 
> You can use a regular kettle, better if it takes 250-300ml as a minimum boil. Then you can weigh water into the kettle for a quicker pour.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very concise info and advice, I'm definitely looking into it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This one...

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-smart-brew-filter.html


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

interesting, I'd been pondering doing something with the CCD but not yet got round to trying it, anyone else had a go?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> interesting, I'd been pondering doing something with the CCD but not yet got round to trying it, anyone else had a go?


Yes, my results were pretty variable, probably best used as an immersion brewer, or pouring in pulses (more to think about). The Bonavita immersion brewer can work like the Brewista mentioned above for pourover, but I always felt I had to preheat it (maybe you do, maybe you don't, never tested it out).

If I'm going to do a low faff pourover, minimum work for a decent result, I tend to go with those with just one small drain hole, this seems to help them self regulate (once dose & grind are dialled in), Kalita Wave works OK like this too.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What about the rattleware cupping brewer? Has anyone tried this? Pretty easy to use.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> What about the rattleware cupping brewer? Has anyone tried this? Pretty easy to use.


Not really a pourover? Maybe more time consuming? (I had assumed a drip type extraction...but hey, why limit ourselves?)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Not really a pourover? Maybe more time consuming? (I had assumed a drip type extraction...but hey, why limit ourselves?)


Use it as intended then pour it through a filter. Does that make it a pour over ?


----------



## mikemaddux (Sep 24, 2016)

I use the Clever and the Bonavita Immersion dripper. Both produce coffee as good as any I've tasted. And they're easy to use. I have direct control over steeping time, unlike with pour over, which allows me to experiment and refine using easily controlled variables. Just because something is easy doesn't mean it's less effective.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mikemaddux said:


> I use the Clever and the Bonavita Immersion dripper. Both produce coffee as good as any I've tasted. And they're easy to use. I have direct control over steeping time, unlike with pour over, which allows me to experiment and refine using easily controlled variables. Just because something is easy doesn't mean it's less effective.


But equally, pourover allows you to control brew time just as effectively. Identical times don't result in any more consistent extractions.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

The question asked was simplest pourover.

IME the Bonavita is an excellent and consistent pourover device but not as a simple single pour.

My regime with it is similar to other pourover devices. Bloom with valve shut, open valve and pour in equally timed pulses and amounts using the AP cap as a shower screen. So if the Brewista is consistent with a single pour it wins!

The Bonavita would be my desert island brewer as it does great immersions and pourover.

If i didn't have one then i'd be looking at the Brewista smart dripper with valve.


----------

